# żąć- czyli co robić?



## vermelha

Hej, 

Tłumaczyłam właśnie tekst i pojawiło mi się słówko, ktorego nigdy w życiu nie widziałam. Więc przetłumaczyłam je używając słownika na angielski, a potem na polski. Żadnej wersji nie rozumiem, ale moje wyniki to:
portugalski-colher
angielski- to reap
polski- żąć. 

Jakieś sugestie?


----------



## Thomas1

Witaj na forum Vermelha. 


Właściwie powinniśmy mieć zdanie, w którym znalazłaś podane słowo. 

Słowo 'żąć' ma dwa znaczenia. Oba nieczęsto spotykane we współczesnej polszczyźnie.

1. ciąć, ścinać, kosić
Np: Chłop żął zboże.
A peasant reaped/cropped/harvested/cut the cereal.
Um camponês (re)colhiu o cereal.

2. wyżymać, wyciskać 
żąć pranie
wring the laundry
torcer a roupa
[To znaczenie jest już dziś chyba martwe.]


----------



## vermelha

Średnio pasuje. Moje zdanie to "*Mas tu não saberás que quem te colheu fui eu, porque eu fui o grande íntimo da noite.", od razu mówię, że to wiersz, trochę dziwny z resztą. Przetłumaczyłam na "**But you won’t know that it was me who lifted you, because I was the great shy of the night". Na całe szczęście to nic ważnego, tylko praca domowa do szkoły.

dzięki za odpowiedź! *


----------



## Thomas1

Jeśli chodzi o poezję to poprzeczka się trochę podnosi, bo autor mógł nadać nowe znaczenie temu słowu. Mam jeszcze pomysł, ale potrzebne jest polskie zdanie.  
 Zgodnie z zasadami forum można cytować do czterech zdań/wersów, plus tytuł i autor (jeśli wiesz).


----------



## LilianaB

vermelha said:


> Hej,
> 
> Tłumaczyłam właśnie tekst i pojawiło mi się słówko, ktorego nigdy w życiu nie widziałam. Więc przetłumaczyłam je używając słownika na angielski, a potem na polski. Żadnej wersji nie rozumiem, ale moje wyniki to:
> portugalski-colher
> angielski- to reap
> polski- żąć.
> 
> Jakieś sugestie?



I think you have to post the question, including the sentence and the source in the Portuguese forum. Translating something word by word from one language into another, and then another, is not the right approach and may totally distort the translation. As far as I know, the word you asked about in Polish is not a standard word that would be used in reference _to work_ -- it appears only in very spevcific contexts as Thomas pointed out. You have to have it translated correctly into English at least, to later translate it into Polish.


----------



## R.O

Thomas1 said:


> Zgodnie z zasadami forum można cytować do czterech zdań/wersów, plus tytuł i autor (jeśli wiesz).


Zgodnie z zasadami nie wolno również odrabiać użytkownikom prac domowych.


----------



## vermelha

Chyba zboczyliśmy trochę z drogi. Pytałam tylko co żąć znaczy! Ot tak, z ciekawości, dla siebie. Pracę domową przecież odrobiłam, widzisz, że przetłumaczone. Polskiego tłumaczenia nie ma i nigdy nie będzie, tylko to jedno słówko które wam podałam w kontekscie, no, ale dziękuję w każdym razie

co do zasad o cytowaniu, nie wiedziałam, poprawię się od następnego razu, chociaż ani tytułu ani autora nie znam ;(


----------



## BezierCurve

Metaforyczne "żęcie" może symbolizować zbieranie plonów tego, co przez dłuższy czas wzrastało i dojrzewało; może takie ujęcie pasuje do kontekstu tego wiersza. Bez dodatkowych wskazówek zgadywałbym, że symbolicznie może chodzić o zabranie życia (jak to np. robi Ponury Kosiarz, czyli Smierć) lub... deflorację.


----------



## LilianaB

vermelha said:


> Średnio pasuje. Moje zdanie to "*Mas tu não saberás que quem te colheu fui eu, porque eu fui o grande íntimo da noite.", od razu mówię, że to wiersz, trochę dziwny z resztą. Przetłumaczyłam na "**But you won’t know that it was me who lifted you, because I was the great shy of the night". Na całe szczęście to nic ważnego, tylko praca domowa do szkoły.
> 
> dzięki za odpowiedź! *



Based on your English translation of the Portuguese original. there is no word that can be translated as _ż_ąć into Polish: when translating the text from English into Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zdaje się, chodzi o "colheu".

http://translate.google.ie/?q=colhe...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wT#pt/en/colheu


----------



## LilianaB

Words don't mean anything without context, usually. There is nothing in the English sentence that can be translated as _ż_ąć. See, this is really why it is not a great idea to translate something first to English and then into another language.


----------



## BezierCurve

... I just found a clip on YouTube with a translation of that poem (search for "Christian & Oliver: absence").

That bit's been translated as "to pick up" there.

EDIT: Vinicius de Morais is the author, the title is "Ausencia" (sorry, no diacritics).


----------



## vermelha

wow, thanks! I wouldn't expect to get such an "extended" answer, I'll have a look at the video. Also, I'm surprised that you actually prefer to answer in English even though we're in a polish section 

edit: I've just read the translation underneath the video, pretty close to mine!


----------



## LilianaB

You don't have to answer if Polish in the Polish forum, especially if the OP's native language is English.  I usually answer in the only language I use in ordinary life, other than for translation purposes or fun.


----------

